# How intense are you guys training?



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

I'm worried looking at some of the routines you guys put up where you're doing 20+ sets on any given work out?

How on earth are you getting through 20+ sets in one sitting?

I've been doing starting strength 3 x 5 and I know that by the time I've done that 9th set I'm fit for nothing and can barely drive home I'm so exhausted.

Are you leaving loads in the tank and lifting light weights to be able to get through such a high work load?

For example, as a bit of variation, the other night I started with deads which as usual left me utterly destroyed, then did one arm dumbbell rows which finished me off. I somehow dragged my sorry ass to the bench and did my 3 sets there and that was it - even taking a shower when I got home was an effort. The prospect of that being not even half way though my session seems impossible to me?

What gives?


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> It's all light weight baby


So not going balls to the wall, bite through a 2x4, shooting out ear wax bullets, sauna face on every set?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

The Sweeney said:


> So not going balls to the wall, bite through a 2x4, shooting out ear wax bullets, sauna face on every set?


Just shy of failure each set full effort OOOSSSHHHHH

You'll get more used to it once you've done it


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

The guys doing 20+ sets aren't doing sets of 5 for all the exercises. It's usually 8-10+ reps per set apart from maybe 1 or 2 main strength exercises in the 5 rep range, if they include any 5 rep training at all.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I do every set to failure pretty much. Obviously won't do the same weight as I would doing 4x4 or whatever you said you do. I train till I feel awful. Then go and lie down in the car for five mins.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you cant have volume and heavy in the same session , intensity is different for both volume and heavy based routines .


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> you cant have volume and heavy in the same session , intensity is different for both volume and heavy based routines .


This.

I train similar to SS..

squat 3x5, bench 3x5, deadlift 1x6, EZ curls 1x8-12, 2x30 sec plate pinches

squat 3x5, ohp 3x5, BOR 3x5, EZ curls 1x8-12, 2x30 sec plate pinches

Cardio on off days.

It's important to train the easier exercises first I think (not curls of pinches obviously). Squatting, deadlifting and rowing will take a good bit out of your core and for the rest of the workout you won't be at 100% output. Save them for last, especially deadlifts as they're very taxing (that's why it's 1 working set!)


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

High volume moderate weights for 12,10,8 6, reps then a drop set for as may reps as I can do. Next exercise, usually 4-5 per session. Log weight and increase when I can hit 12 reps on what I used to do for 6.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Higher reps are also used with shorter rest periods between sets than you'll be needing, meaning they don't take as long as you might think either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

If you're finishing your training and you're completely ruined then it's working :thumbup1:


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

If you're doing heavy compounds it is completely normal to be completely ****ed after a few sets. But, only with the big ones - squat, dead, maybe bench and row.

20 sets is doable but not with heavy compounds, unless intensity is accordingly reduced.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ImmortalTech said:


> It's important to train the easier exercises first I think (not curls of pinches obviously). Squatting, deadlifting and rowing will take a good bit out of your core and for the rest of the workout you won't be at 100% output. Save them for last, especially deadlifts as they're very taxing (that's why it's 1 working set!)


I would recommend the exact opposite, toughest exercises first!


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Right, so reduce the weight right down to where I can do 4 sets of 12 without going to failure, maintaining perfect form from start to finish and using no momentum, only strict muscular contraction to shift the weight and only 30 seconds rest between? Lots of burn and effort, but not 'save my life' effort like on a PB dead lift which is how I do every rep of every set currently... which is probably why I'm limping round like a zombie every day just wanting to die.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

SK50 said:


> If you're doing heavy compounds it is completely normal to be completely ****ed after a few sets. But, only with the big ones - squat, dead, maybe bench and row.
> 
> 20 sets is doable but not with heavy compounds, unless intensity is accordingly reduced.


My current routine looks like this

Mon: Deads, db rows, cable flys for chest

Wed: Squat, pendlay rows, bench

Fri: repeat and so on...

All max weight, max intensity, much as I can physically do without being sick all over the gym floor or passing out. Hence the prospect of doing more afterwards seems impossible.

It's given me a reasonable solid base after 9 months, but I'm tired. Dog tired. Absolutely ruined. I feel I need to give my body a rest and do a more hypertrophic routine and add in specifics for shoulders, rear delts, bis, tris etc but the added volume scares me.

If it's much lower weight, I can just about get my head round it.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Depends what exercise you're doing.. If you do compounds like ohp, deads, squat etc you should be pretty trashed by set 6-8 if you're going heavy as possible

Whereas if you just do isolations you'll be able to do more volume since it doesnt take a great toll on your body


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> It's all light weight baby


Ain't nothin but a peanut, yeah buddy!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I do sh1tloads of sets at various weights. Did about 100 for legs Friday.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

The Sweeney said:


> My current routine looks like this
> 
> Mon: Deads, db rows, cable flys for chest
> 
> ...


Personally, at this stage I would suggest a tried and tested periodised routine which includes a deload such as wendlers 531

I don't see any need for a relative beginner (I assume) to do any isolation


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

high volume & balls to the wall every workout, love it


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I would recommend the exact opposite, toughest exercises first!


For assistance work yeah absolutely, but not when you're following a full body workout such as starting strength (like sweeney is doing).

Bench before squatting etc..


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ImmortalTech said:


> For assistance work yeah absolutely, but not when you're following a full body workout such as starting strength (like sweeney is doing).
> 
> Bench before squatting etc..


I disagree, and so would Mark Rippetoe. Starting Strength schedules squats before bench press.

Edit: unless you have a particular reason to prioritise bench pressing of course.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> high volume & balls to the wall every workout, love it


Yeah buddy


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

> Its always balls to the wall with me, as heavy as possible to failure or just about failure (struggle like fcuk to complete the last rep). 3 sets of 8 - 10 I might only manage 6 on my last set when I have just increased the weight.
> 
> 1) BB Squats = Erector Spinae, Gluts, Hamstrings, Quads, Rectus Abdominus.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, but knowing my body, if I'd gone to failure on flat bench for 3 sets of 8-10, as per you #3, to then go incline having just failed 3 times flat, I'd have to lower the weight to such a degree to be able to do any more and at that point having also done squats for 3 sets to failure, I'd be exhausted with no energy left to even think about the rest of the work out.

I dunno where you guys re getting the energy from - I'm just fcuked and struggle to unscrew the top on my shaker bottle if it's a bit tight, let alone do a load more work all to failure, unless we're talking baby weights, which is what they'd have to be to keep going with such little energy left having gone to failure so often previously.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Sweeney said:


> So not going balls to the wall, bite through a 2x4, shooting out ear wax bullets, sauna face on every set?


Haha like the way U put that


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

The Sweeney said:


> My current routine looks like this
> 
> Mon: Deads, db rows, cable flys for chest
> 
> ...


Think it'd be wise to take 3-5 days off or even a week off with a very light full body session in the middle( 40-50% weights)

Moving to a hypertrophy routine for a while is a good idea. ime alternating between hypertrophy/strength is the fastest way to progress.

With the large amount of sets though it's crucial to adjustable weight of each set so you constantly fall in your desired rep range. Alot of guys just pick a lighter weight and do set after set with it until they're absolutely fcuked and doing like 5 reps, this is a sure fire way to burn out.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> No its only on the last set you go tooo or near failure mate' date=' not all 3 sets. You just couldn't do it! Its about gauging the weight so your hitting just under or failure on your last set. Then you move on to your inclines and do the same.[/quote']
> 
> Ah, gotcha - so the first two sets should feel fairly straight forwards with a little bit of burn on the last few reps, but still perfect form, and the last set a bit of a real burner, but still managing to do it without having to absolutely bust a gut and shake/tremble the last rep out with dodgy form?


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

countrybumpkin said:


> With the large amount of sets though it's crucial to adjustable weight of each set so you constantly fall in your desired rep range. Alot of guys just pick a lighter weight and do set after set with it until they're absolutely fcuked and doing like 5 reps, this is a sure fire way to burn out.


I think I've burned myself out maxing out 3-5 reps on heavy compounds non-stop for 9 months, natty.

I need to come up with a decent PPL split to get the higher volume in over my 3 days a week schedule.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MRSTRONG said:


> you cant have volume and heavy in the same session , intensity is different for both volume and heavy based routines .


i just don't agree with this.......you can train with both volume and weight its all down to your nutritional protocol for recovery.....

i trained yesterday with my coach Phil Learney at Muscle Works in london and ended doing 27 working sets on back, i was absolutely ****ed but at no point did we lift light, but then what is your perception of light and heavy?

from 25yrs in this business and being a coach i can confidently say at least 60% of those that think they train hard do not........i trained hard, since i have been training with Phil over the last few years i realised although i had a good session every now and then i did not train hard in every session, i know train hard and the difference is huge......

if you are doing straight sets all the time no matter the weight and volume you are not maxing out in your sessions, including drop sets, supersets etc maxes you out in a session......


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i just don't agree with this.......you can train with both volume and weight its all down to your nutritional protocol for recovery.....
> 
> i trained yesterday with my coach Phil Learney at Muscle Works in london and ended doing 27 working sets on back, i was absolutely ****ed but at no point did we lift light, but then what is your perception of light and heavy?
> 
> ...


Can I ask a question regarding that from your experience.... if I'm say doing 3 exercises on chest, say flat bench, incline bench and then cable cross overs for instance. In my mind and from previous workouts, I know what my heavy limit is where I can say just scrape 8 decent reps out for each exercise in isolation. Now if I do that, training really hard, balls to the wall, and then go onto incline bench, my pecs and tris are already heavily fatigued now so what would've been heavy on incline is now impossible as I've just done flat and pre-exhausted them, therefore to get the weight into an appropriate rep range, as I'm now fatigued, I've got to lower the weight, hence it's now not what I'd previously class as heavy... Is that how it's supposed to go - getting lighter and lighter the further you go into working a muscle group? I can't see how you can do your heavy work deep into a session when you're already knackered.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it makes sense but if your fatigued after just 4 sets of 8 reps on the first exercise then i would look at your nutritional plan, even if your going balls to the wall on all of those 4 sets........

heavy is relative, if a weight is the most you can lift on that exercise in that set on that given day then it is heavy, forget what you have lifted before its about what you can lift in that moment....

but again you should not be that fukced after the first exercise.........

yesterday i did a small warm up on the cables then jumped into 4 sets of DB row using 150b DB's, the first 2 sets i got the following reps out 12, 10 the next 2 sets i was failing so i did a drop set to 70lbs and did the following set 3 - 8 reps/6 reps, set 4 - 6 reps/6 reps all sets where pushed to the limit, between sets i felt fukced could not beat etc but sucked it up then continued with the session and did a further 23 working sets via supersets/drop sets etc.......

i absolutely guarantee you are not training hard as you can


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i just don't agree with this.......you can train with both volume and weight its all down to your nutritional protocol for recovery.....
> 
> i trained yesterday with my coach Phil Learney at Muscle Works in london and ended doing 27 working sets on back, i was absolutely ****ed but at no point did we lift light, but then what is your perception of light and heavy?
> 
> ...


my perception of heavy is 95% , you simply cannot sustain 27 sets of high rep around 95% of max effort .

i doubt anyone could sustain doubles and triples at 95% ME for 27 sets .

What were your rep ranges ?

If 10-15 then your are lifting heavy for that rep range but your not lifting near max effort so the difference in my view is the higher rep (even if its bloody heavy) Is still lighter than 95% ME .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MRSTRONG said:


> my perception of heavy is 95% , you simply cannot sustain 27 sets of high rep around 95% of max effort .
> 
> i doubt anyone could sustain doubles and triples at 95% ME for 27 sets .
> 
> ...


high volume to me is high working sets, i maintain a rep range in the 8+ range and the plus sign is in the way of drop sets, supersets etc.......i am not talking about strength training (triples, doubles etc) why would i be i am not a strongman/powerlifter my goal is to activate the muscle not to be strong on a triple.......

mine and the majority of peoples goals are to visual build the muscle yes strength comes with that and you need to push that via the overload principle but for me doubles/triples for a BB are a "lets see what i can lift" workout not a muscle stimulation workout.....

plus heavy is relative, relative to the individual and the rep range....what i count as a heavy deadlift is 140kg but it is a warmup if that for a huge amount of others, yet my back development is extremely good but then that is my goal......

so we are both correct if you are in this game for strength (and with that muscle development does come) then yes i agree you just will not be able to do a huge amount of working sets using Doubles/triples but if your goal is muscle development (and with that strength does come) then doing doubles and triples for the majority will not get the job done but sets of 8-15 does.......


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> it makes sense but if your fatigued after just 4 sets of 8 reps on the first exercise then i would look at your nutritional plan, even if your going balls to the wall on all of those 4 sets........
> 
> heavy is relative, if a weight is the most you can lift on that exercise in that set on that given day then it is heavy, forget what you have lifted before its about what you can lift in that moment....
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up - makes sense.

And yes, you can always trainer harder - I agree with that.

I'm thinking back to the other day when I id my PD dead lift which left me drained. I then did DB rows with 40kgs which is very heavy for me for 3 sets of 8. At that point I was beaten and just didn't have the energy to go max intensity on the bench.

Maybe diet is a problem, yet I'm getting fat and eating clean.... ah fcuksticks!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would say from this post above that your issue is diet......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> high volume to me is high working sets, i maintain a rep range in the 8+ range and the plus sign is in the way of drop sets, supersets etc.......i am not talking about strength training (triples, doubles etc) why would i be i am not a strongman/powerlifter my goal is to activate the muscle not to be strong on a triple.......
> 
> mine and the majority of peoples goals are to visual build the muscle yes strength comes with that and you need to push that via the overload principle but for me doubles/triples for a BB are a "lets see what i can lift" workout not a muscle stimulation workout.....
> 
> ...


i agree though i was looking at it from the OP`s POV that he is going from starting strength to bodybuilding rep/set ranges .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MRSTRONG said:


> i agree though i was looking at it from the OP`s POV that he is going from starting strength to bodybuilding rep/set ranges .


then it is my bad buddy as i did not read the original post, so yes for that intended goal you are correct........

i was telling someone last night what i did yesterday for back (and i do not do that many sets all the time) and they actually with a straight face said to me "ah guess that was a worthless workout, as you overtrained" lol the conversation did not last that long after that and finished with me walking away shaking my head


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I disagree, and so would Mark Rippetoe. Starting Strength schedules squats before bench press.


 In my full body workouts i do squats first and then move onto bench/incline press.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> then it is my bad buddy as i did not read the original post, so yes for that intended goal you are correct........
> 
> i was telling someone last night what i did yesterday for back (and i do not do that many sets all the time) and they actually with a straight face said to me "ah guess that was a worthless workout, as you overtrained" lol the conversation did not last that long after that and finished with me walking away shaking my head


haha you had me thinking i read it wrong as its in the natural bb section .

people can be so worried about overtraining that they stop short of a full on intense training session , my view has always been to train as hard as you can and fuel up as much as is needed in the kitchen (probably why im a lard ass) :lol: though you control your diet thats the main difference .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha you had me thinking i read it wrong as its in the natural bb section .
> 
> people can be so worried about overtraining that they stop short of a full on intense training session , my view has always been to train as hard as you can and fuel up as much as is needed in the kitchen (probably why im a lard ass) :lol: though you control your diet thats the main difference .


you have it right buddy, train balls to the wall (and for many they need someone else to push them there) then eat to recover, the harder you train the more you can eat in my opinion.......although with my given diet changes today i am sulking at the moment lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Since I dropped the regulation X amount of sets and reps and stopped counting both I've progressed well. Today on tricep ext I started low at about 18kg,repped out. Went up every plate to around 60kg and back down with 5 drop sets. About 15 sets on one exercise. Triceps felt fvcked,burning and pumped.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> you have it right buddy, train balls to the wall (and for many they need someone else to push them there) then eat to recover, the harder you train the more you can eat in my opinion.......although with my given diet changes today i am sulking at the moment lol


if it makes you feel any better i`ve just had chilli n rice and im now having hula hoops and 3 cubes of chocolate :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MRSTRONG said:


> if it makes you feel any better i`ve just had chilli n rice and im now having hula hoops and 3 cubes of chocolate :lol:


yea that makes me feel much better  thanks


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> it makes sense but if your fatigued after just 4 sets of 8 reps on the first exercise then i would *look at your nutritional plan*


Told ya 

Nice to have your say backed up by a pro.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> So not going balls to the wall, bite through a 2x4, shooting out ear wax bullets, sauna face on every set?


All depends mate. Intensity and volume need to be balanced. I'm cutting atm and avoiding failure-training, going high volume with Vince Gironda methods, 30-40 sets per workout - the volume and fatigue take care of the muscle breakdown so failure isn't necessary. When I'm bulking though, my main program is low volume, Yates style all-out to failure - my workouts, including warmup sets, are always under 20 sets, but because 100% effort goes into every workset I'm completely spent by the end of the workout.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

A loading pattern for a compound folllowed by a supplementry movement

training will soon be a 5x5 for 3 weeks then

i have a loading pattern followed by supplementry movements for 3 weeks then a 5x5 for 28 days


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

I said:


> All depends mate. Intensity and volume need to be balanced. I'm cutting atm and avoiding failure-training' date=' going high volume with Vince Gironda methods, 30-40 sets per workout - the volume and fatigue take care of the muscle breakdown so failure isn't necessary. When I'm bulking though, my main program is low volume, Yates style all-out to failure - my workouts, including warmup sets, are always under 20 sets, but because 100% effort goes into every workset I'm completely spent by the end of the workout.[/quote']
> 
> girondas 8x8 sounds interesting
> 
> when im on my 5x5 programme for 3 weeks i will be combining it with charles stayleys escalated density training.


----------



## Gunshow (Jul 16, 2014)

I go to failure last set of every exercise and normally drop down and fail again, but I could always stop, rest and do a few more reps... If you can walk to the shower, surely you could do more reps... You have to stop somewhere or you would be there all night


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

teenphysique said:


> girondas 8x8 sounds interesting
> 
> when im on my 5x5 programme for 3 weeks i will be combining it with charles stayleys escalated density training.


I've tried a few of Vince's methods now, gotta say 6x6 is my favourite. Good balance between decent weights (roughly 70%/12RM) and fair volume. Gets boring doing more than 6 sets of the same exercise :laugh: Gonna be switching to 5x5 under Vince's principles soon actually and see how that goes.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

I said:


> I've tried a few of Vince's methods now' date=' gotta say 6x6 is my favourite. Good balance between decent weights (roughly 70%/12RM) and fair volume. Gets boring doing more than 6 sets of the same exercise [emoji23'] Gonna be switching to 5x5 under Vince's principles soon actually and see how that goes.


Ive got the 5x5 in my training phase labled 'cruise phase' where after my loading pattern i cement those gains by doing the 5x5 80% of 1rpm then coupled with EDT gunna make all kinds of gains

i have 3 phases of training and diet to make constant progress i can go into further detail but its designed to make gains of 6lb of LBM in 6 weeks


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

My upper consists of around that.

2 chest exercises of 3 sets (one power press sub 5 reps and one ISO)

2 shoulder exercises of 3 sets (one heavy OH press sub 5 reps and then laterals)

4 back ezcercizes of 3 sets (heavy rack pulls, heavy row, then pull down/pull ups and face pulls)

Then 3 sets of bi and 3 sets of tri.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

teenphysique said:


> Ive got the 5x5 in my training phase labled 'cruise phase' where after my loading pattern i cement those gains by doing the 5x5 80% of 1rpm then coupled with EDT gunna make all kinds of gains
> 
> i have 3 phases of training and diet to make constant progress i can go into further detail but its designed to make gains of 6lb of LBM in 6 weeks


Fair enough mate, good luck  6lbs in 6 weeks might be doable depending on your training experience, after a couple of years though there's no routine on earth that'll allow you to gain more than 1-2 lbs of muscle a month. Unless steroids


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

I said:


> Fair enough mate' date=' good luck  6lbs in 6 weeks might be doable depending on your training experience, after a couple of years though there's no routine on earth that'll allow you to gain more than 1-2 lbs of muscle a month. Unless steroids  [/quote']
> 
> AH mate ive been training for a couple of years haha but it is very possible funnily enough its very serious and alot of science and studies and used back in the day by proffessional russian soviet athletes with out steroids all that needs to happen is the 3 phases that make it possible to do
> 
> ...


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

teenphysique said:


> AH mate ive been training for a couple of years haha but it is very possible funnily enough its very serious and alot of science and studies and used back in the day by proffessional russian soviet athletes with out steroids all that needs to happen is the 3 phases that make it possible to do
> 
> Famine phase
> 
> ...


Russian and without steroids does not go in the same sentence. Have you not seen Rocky?!??


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Russian and without steroids does not go in the same sentence. Have you not seen Rocky?!??


No the russians used it with steroids haha but also ecdystrones before looked like this

However im not using steroids but i have been told by my coach that doig this should be a keepable 6+ lbs of lbm

this is the russian protocol from alarm to exhaustion phase

EXHAUSTED STATE 6 weeks cycle of steroids and then repeat all 3 phases again

ANABOLICS USED TO OVER-RIDE PHYSICAL AND MENTAL EXHAUSTION

RESISTANCE/GROWTH STATE 30-42 days

ADAPTOGENS USED WITH OPTIMAL EFFICIENCY I.E. Ecdysterones

ALARM STATE 5 days

CATALYST FOR PRIMING THE BODY FOR ADAPTATION


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

teenphysique said:


> No the russians used it with steroids haha but also ecdystrones before looked like this
> 
> However im not using steroids but i have been told by my coach that doig this should be a keepable 6+ lbs of lbm
> 
> ...


I'm well aware of the concept of "anabolic rebound", but that's more of a steroid thing really. You might gain 6lbs from the end of the depletion phase to the end of the training cycle, but you'll also drop a few lbs of glycogen and water during the depletion and maybe some muscle depending on the duration and magnitude of the depletion, so overall you're probably looking at a net gain of a few lbs, which over 6 weeks is normal if training and diet are good.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Fcukn smashed legs tonight thought I was gon puke and walking around like a gimp with rubber legs all night since.

Necked half a pwr stack after work.

Took a long walk to gym to pepper my legs angus for what was to follow...steep uphill on the way...pwrskack kicking hard now....sweating like fcuk.

Pre-workout shake - yogurt, milk, oats, whey and a kiwi. Had a blaze while letting it absorb for 20 mins lol...

Warmed up for squats 80Kgx12, 100kg x 10 120kgx8 140kgx 20, 18, 18, 18 - intra workout drink here of OJ+ 2g creatine as I find it gives a sick pump by the end of the workout....

Standing calf raises 100kg x 40, 38, 37

B'bell lunges 80 kg x 20, 20

SLDL 120kg x 15, 17, 15

Thats it job done time to eat and then eat some more.....


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice to have a good thread to read, regarding training!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I got a good comment at the gym today from an Asian bloke. He came up to me between a set of dumb-bell rows and said :blink: " Fcuk me you work hard, n that was a sh1t load of weight you were benching".  I just said " Yeah its coming along" :mellow: :smartass:
> 
> I'm at a point now where I feel legs need a separate day. So as of Wednesday I8th I will be going full upper body which will be followed the next day with squats, leg press, calf raises, leg extensions and leg curls. All exercises will be performed in strict form as heavy as possible to hit my target of 3 sets of 8 - 10 reps or to failure, which ever comes first. :thumb:
> 
> Its good to get positive comments from onlookers. It quietly reiterates in your mind that what your doing is going well.


Yeah gives you a nice little boost when you get complimented.


----------



## Alex.s (Jul 28, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> My current routine looks like this
> 
> Mon: Deads, db rows, cable flys for chest
> 
> ...


Sounds normal to me bud I'm usually on my **** after most sessions and if I'm not I usually feel guilty lol

Most important thing is that you get your main compound exercises (or mass movers) in once per week so you get them done with time to fully recover. So squat, deadlift, bench press, heavy BO rows and a press. Keep going with these moves until you hit the 12 month marked have a look at yourself and what you need to improve. Small calves? add some calf raises on squat night etc.

Sounds like your training smart though mate so keep up the good work, maybe throw in a pre workout juice to give you a kick up the ****?

Best of luck.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Imho recuperation is EVERYTHING in this game, i agree 100% that training should be intense... what that means is different to everyone. ie %rm, rpe however if you exceed your capacity to recover from what your doing....it will not lead to improvement. I have struggled with this for a long time and i now use regular deloads, i guess its a case of two steps forward one back...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Imho recuperation is EVERYTHING in this game, i agree 100% that training should be intense... what that means is different to everyone. ie %rm, rpe however if you exceed your capacity to recover from what your doing....it will not lead to improvement. I have struggled with this for a long time and i now use regular deloads, i guess its a case of two steps forward one back...


this.. im finding now that im going a lot heavier than when i started i need more rest periods and less frequency to aid recovery (joints/tendons in particular)

going intense with hardly any rest/deloads is asking for injury- train smart as well as hard


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

I guess for me its like a balancing act, frequency, intensity and volume have to be planned out for me to progress. Intensity goes up, volume and/or frequency have to be reduced. Volume and frequency go up, intensity has to be reduced. I guess in an ideal world we'd all train balls to the wall seven days a week.... and progress!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Monday night I did:

5 sets of machine row (2 x warm ups 3 x working)

3 sets close grip pulldown.

3 sets nautilus pullover

3 sets seated row

3 sets t bar row

3 sets wide grip pulldown (lightweight)

In and out in 40 mins.


----------

